# IBS-C and painful intercourse



## Erin83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys This is my first post on these forums so I'll give you a little history.I'm a 28 year old female, who has always (for as long as I can remember) suffered with my bowels. As a child I regularly suffered from chronic constipation and regularly took senna and lactulose daily for this. This seemed to resolve its self slowly as I entered my teens, though I still only used to manage bowel movements 3 times a week.About 8 years ago I suddenly started suffering with terrible abdominal cramps and my bowel movements went haywire! I was going from constipation diarrhea back to constipation again. Finally after suffering for weeks and finding a large amount of blood in my stools one morning, I visited my GP. I was referred to a specialist and had several tests ran (endoscopy,sigmoid and colonoscopy and various blood tests) all of which came back normal. The gastroenterologist diagnosed IBS and sent me away with loads of info to read up in. I have had alot of flare ups since then which is alway constipation and stomach cramps, feeling bloated and exhausted etc, but it usually fairly easily managed. When I get a flare up like this, I usually cut out all caffeine, bread and pasta ( these things really irritate my symptoms) increase my water intake, take fybogel daily and painkillers for the cramps. This is usually enough and a flare up will usually be over with in a few weeks.However, a few weeks ago I got the usually tell tale signs of another flare up. Long story short everything I usually do in a flare up wasn't working, the pain was excruciating and I developed hemroids. I went back to my gps on Tuesday and have been given anusol for the hemroids and buscopan for the cramps. Anyway last night during sex I had a sharp awful stabbing pain on the lower left side of my abdomen, it wasn't constant but was very painful each time my partner penetrated to deeply. My question is could this be due to the currently flare up of IBS and have any of you suffered the same thing? The pain was on the same side and in the same place where I get the worse cramps during a flare up. I'm just slightly concerned as I've never had this symptom before and I'm wondering if it is IBS related Or if I should maybe make an appointment to see my doctor again. Thanks in advance for any replies ErinX


----------

